# Pigeons and...



## thisisriss (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello everyone! I had a question about housing pigeons with other birds...

Here's the situation.

I have three pigeons, and two chicks that just hatched at few days ago! The current shoddy little loft that we have is waaaay to small to house this many birds, so we've decided to build a big new loft. The loft is 8x8x6 (lxwxh) and will be attached to a aviary/flight place with the same dimensions. We're doing this because we aren't able to let the birds out everyday for exercise because of late work and school, so we figured a nice big aviary would be nice. We already have the foundation and things are looking good so far!

My husband reaaallly wants to get chickens, so i was wondering if we could house the chickens with the pigeons in this coop/aviary or would there be too many animals for the space/ too many incompatibility issues? We were figuring 6 pigeons and two chickens... but we're not sure if that is ok. Suggestions?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know...chickens and pigeons just don't work well together. I tried for a bit with my hens and chickens being the way they are, wanted to to dominate over the pigeons and make them lower in the pecking order. Chickens can be very aggressive and can hurt the pigeons. ...being harassed all the time is very stressful for the pigeons.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I agree with Charis, the chickens would kill the pigeons, not a good idea. I have had chickens kill other chickens...1 rooster in particular I remember killing a hen because she didn't want anything to do with him. Just not a good idea. Now, on the other side of it, if you have an expanded metal floor in the loft and its a couple feet off the ground its a very good idea to put a couple hens under the pigeon loft as they will keep the feed off the ground and you can get some eggs out of them that way too.


----------

